# Web application missing button



## captkavewon (Nov 11, 2008)

We have a in house web based application for froecasting for sales and marketing dept. Just recent months 2 of the users in sales/marketing department were missing a button to create a forecast. Other users in sales and marketing dept are ok. I had them sign on to another PC and still missing the button.

I created test accounts by copying users AD accts. Under the test accts, the button appears. Any thoughts?


----------

